# VSS service is shutting down every 15 minutes...is this normal?



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am running Windows Server 2012 Standard, and I have noticed in the Events Log (Event Viewer > Windows Logs > Application) that event ID #8224 is occurring once every 15 minutes.

The description for the event is 'The VSS service is shutting down due to idle timeout'.

Is it normal for the VSS service to shut down (and obviously start back up again) on such a regular basis?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

This is normal behaviour according to Microsoft.

Thanks


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you


----------

